# Sweet cat in need of help in California



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

It breaks my heart right now, but I'm having trouble figuring out what I can do to help this cat. I live in an apartment complex and have a cat of my own. I have been feeding this other cat outside but I do not have the ability to take him in as I am only allowed to have the one pet.
This cat is clearly abandoned and out there on his own. I have tried several times with the local SPCA but their openings are up in the air. He comes to my patio door and has the biggest, saddest eyes. He follows me when he sees me outside but I just don't know how to help him as I cannot bring him in.
Is there anyone who knows what to do?


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Are there any other rescues in your area? Check your local Petsmart and Petco stores. Most of them have adoption centers that are used by local rescues. 

When I was trying to find a rescue for a mother cat and her 6 week old kittens I had luck with a rescue who has centers in several stores in my area.

Note: these rescues are not part of Petsmart/Petco/etc. These stores donate cage space to local rescues.


----------

